# Waterless car wash for engine bay?



## gazansteythomas (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey guys I got a 1999 corsa b sport, there are a lot of pointless electronics in the engine bay, so I'm a little scared of using water to clean engine bay. I was thinking of using a waterless car cleaner,brushes and drying with cloth.

Dose anyone know a better way or ease year way of cleaning a very heavy electrified engine bay?

Thanks
Gaz


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Would you not be better off using a steam cleaner with a fine nozzle? That
way you can precisely aim the steam and do small patches at a time...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

you can use a waterless wash, or even an apc and wipe down with a damp cloth.
A steam cleaner is another option, but is more expensive and budget doesn't always allow it


----------

